

Warn HN: LAPD is setting up sting operations for Lyft drivers - elwell

Sorry for the sensational title, but it&#x27;s accurate. A friend of mine just got his car impounded when he went to LAX to pick up a &#x27;passenger&#x27; who was actually a LAPD officer acting as a honeypot.
======
gregcohn
Agree with point about title being too strong for general news, esp. given
geographic constraints.

As a point of reference, Uber do not pick up at LAX and have specific in-app
notification prompts to tell you this if you open the app there.

The fact that Uber hew to that requirement while ignoring regulations in many
other places suggests, to me at least, that they're treating this pretty
seriously and are treating it as clearly over-the-line while other things have
more gray area.

The fact that Lyft does not is odd, and suggests they don't have their act
together. I hope this is not in fact that case -- ie that this is an outlier.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Wow that's pretty intense. I hear more and more people are just taking the
free shuttles to the rental car places, then calling a lyft/uber from there.
Just as fast, and usually avoids the lyft-primetime / uber-surge prices that
often happen at the airports.

------
hawleyal
They did make it illegal ...

~~~
cblock811
Yup. I used to drive for Lyft and didn't go to the airport because... it's
illegal to pickup there. If people wouldn't break the law there wouldn't be a
sting.

Also please don't do a 'Warn HN'... I don't think people will care enough to
need a warning.

